# Overclocking Help?



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

So, I got this hardware monitor and noticed that my bus speed is 200MHz, and I believe the multiplier is 20x, because the CPU is running at 4.0GHz in My Computer, but on hardware monitor, it's only 3.4GHz. But my main problem is deciding whether I should increase the FSB clock and lower the multiplier, or keep it how it is right now. 

I got 1866MHz 8gb RAM, because I needed Sony Vegas to freeze a little bit less, and to preview the video smoother. But should the FSB match the RAM at 1866? Or am I good?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

In "My Computer" it shows the rated speed, not the actual speed of the processor during use.
Your CPU is most likely throttling down in speed due to the design of the Motherboard not being able to cope with a 125W Processor.
Playing with overclocking on that board will have disastrous results.
I would recommend upgrading Motherboards to a 970 or better chipset with an adequate power rating for that CPU.


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, well the only thing that is overclocked would be the RAM and I guess the CPU. So should I keep the bus speed at 200 and leave the multiplier until I get a new MOBO?

Also, I thought I remembered something about the CPU clock adjusting to the load in the BIOS, so that might explain why it is at 1GHz. 
Yeah, if I keep Hardware Monitor on, it will go from 1400MHz to 2800MHZ to 3400MHz.

But am I right when I say a bus speed of 200 is tremendously low? 200MHz could effect the speed of the RAM, being 1866, possibly acting as a bottleneck?
(The picture below was taken while rendering an animation, so that's why the temps and load are higher)


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I am familiar with that motherboard. You don't want to use an FX 8350 or FX 8320 on it. FX 6300 would be ok. Your board is throttling the processor and you have no mosfet heatsink, and you have a 4.1 power phase. I would take the above suggestion and get at least a high quality 970 Gigabyte board, or better an Asus M5A99X Evo which is a 990x chipset.​


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know what a mosfet heatsink is, but my CPU cooler has a pretty big heatsink on it with a small fan. 
I don't think the board is throttling, if you read my previous post the CPU ran on 100% load at 3.4GHz, with good temperatures. 

Does anyone have a suggestion as how to make the Sony Vegas preview run smoother? It can take a while to load frames sometimes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you are using a setting to overclock your RAM such as xmp etc it will affect the bus speed and also affect the speed of your cpu.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

bannanas9211 said:


> I don't know what a mosfet heatsink is, but my CPU cooler has a pretty big heatsink on it with a small fan.
> I don't think the board is throttling, if you read my previous post the CPU











The large grey unit with Ultra Durable printed on it, beside the CPU socket is the heatsink for the VRM, or Mosfets.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

bannanas9211 said:


> If you read my previous post the CPU ran on 100% load at 3.4GHz, with good temperatures.


I read it, and also looked at the data you posted, that is why I determined your CPU IS throttling.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with panther, p34 boards are not good for overclocking, they cannot handle the change. I would suggest you return everything to stock and if you really want to overclock get another board.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Asus M5A99X Evo would be a fantastic investment. Not too expensive for what you get.


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------

